# Beautiful Bedroom Renovation!



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

We have an itty-bitty bungalow with teeny-tiny rooms. One of those rooms was our "master" bedroom. 










I don't remember the dimensions... maybe 8.5 x 10.5? 
At any rate, our king-sized bed barely fit in the space, as you can see in the photo above. Why do we have a bed that large? Got me!! It fit nicely in our previous condo... and it's comfy! I know... looks kinda lousy in this pic, but it's hard to make a bed when it's shoved in a corner!! 

So our goal was to make this room a little bit bigger by removing the closets and moving a wall. Here's a rough (demensions aren't accurate) drawing of the space. 










The space designated "dining room" in the drawing above was actually the larger of two bedrooms. But this house didn't have a dining room AND I wanted the dining room to connect in some way with the living room AND I didn't want our bedroom at the front of the house... hence this plan. The red walls in the drawing are the orignial bedroom walls, framing in the closets. The black line to the right of the red lines is the new wall we built. (all work permitted, by the way). 

Here's a photo of the opening created between the living room and the dining room... and the framing for our new wall: 










Then came the tear-out of our bedroom... what a mess!! Plaster & lath dust everywhere!!! 

















As with most older homes out there (ours is 70 years old), there was no insulation in the walls... so of course we added it. The "H" you see on the floor is where the old walls were. 

















We also took the opportunity to have all the knob & tube wiring in the room removed and replaced. It was the last in the house... it's all gone now! 

More on next post...


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Next we replaced the window... installing a wider window then what was there. Sorry = no photo of the exterior with trim (it's trimed out now). 
































We hung a new door... 










And then we started that extra fun job - drywalling, mudding, taping, sanding, etc. followed by priming!! 
























And them comes the truely fun stuff!! Paint, trim, built-in wardrobes, carpet and chandalier!! 

See next post for more pics...


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

And here's what it looked like a few days ago before we moved our furniture in... starting at the door, moving to the left around the room: 




















































We love it!! 

This will literally be a room for a bed!! LOL! 
That's why we installed wardrobes - they have all the organizing bells & whistles inside so there's no need for dressers in the room. Just a bed, two night tables and a narrow cabinet that our flat screen TV will sit on. 

All work - with the exception of electrical and carpet - was done by my husband and I. 
We're pretty darned happy with the outcome!!

Final photos in next post...


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

We moved ourselves back into the room after 2.5 months of renos (we work full time, so things go a little more slowly... I'm sure you all know about that!). Nothing is "decorated" yet, but I made the bed!




































I'm making a new duvet cover that will coordinate the colours of the room, and I need to hang a little art on the walls... BUT... that's going to have to wait for a few months because our energies will now be focused on getting the dining room and living room completed. 

We're living in renovation chaos... well, except for in our luxury bedroom!

Cheers!

P.S. My kitties sure like the new bedroom!!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

That is some beautiful work. Nice project!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

You should be proud of your self for doing a beautiful job, It looks better then some professional jobs I have seen. Good luck BOB


----------



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

looks really good, i like hte colors also.


----------



## Demochick (Jan 19, 2008)

That is beautiful,, what color paint is that, I love your style very elligant.. Where did you get your doors from, Are they Ikea? I like them a lot we are finishing the basement and I would love to have those doors for my daycare area...any info is appreciated.

NICE WORK


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your great comments!

Demochick = Yes, the doors - the entire wardrobes, in fact - are from Ikea. They're called Pax Wardrobes and you'll love all the organizitional options for inside the wardrobe, especially if they're used for daycare stuff! The colour on the walls is Benjamin Moore's "Stanley Park" and the colour on the ceiling is BM's "Sandy Brown". I'm not generally drawn to an elegant style... I'm more of a transitional contemporary chickie... but as this room came together the space kinda told me what direction to go in (if that makes sense!). It's such a small space for a master/primary bedroom that it really needed to shine... to have impact. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Sep 30, 2008)

looks beautiful, good work! isn't tearing down plaster walls fun?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Love it!

Fabulous job!!!!


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

aaron.klimchuk said:


> isn't tearing down plaster walls fun?


Way too much fun!! :no:
Thankfully all the plaster/lath in the house is now gone - well, with the exception of the living room which we're keeping because the walls curve at the top into a cove of sorts. :thumbup: We have a plasterwork specialist (they're hard to find these days!) coming in on Monday/Tuesday next week to repair (a few major holes) and skim-coat the living room walls. After the hell we went through to get rid of most of the plaster/lath, can you imagine that we're putting more on?! :wink: LOL! The living room walls are too special to tear down, so we'll keep them :yes:

Thanks YummyMummy... your comments are appreciated!


----------

